# Stratford upon Avon @ The Caravan & Motorhome Show, Stratford Race Course, Stratford upon Avon



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Stratford upon Avon @ The Caravan & Motorhome Show, Stratford Race Course, Stratford upon Avon*

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at The Caravan & Motorhome Show, Stratford Race Course, Stratford upon Avon in Stratford upon Avon, Warwickshire starting 12/06/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=953

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you book your stay before *1st March 2017* you will receive a *10%* discount from your total booking cost. Just use *Promo Code MC17* at the online check out.

The Caravan & Motorhome Show at Stratford Racecourse is set to be bigger and better for 2017. As Appletree Exhibitions only took over this show in 2016 from its previous organisers we are continuing to build on this event for the future. We are now offering 10 nights camping at this great venue at a cost of only £10.00 per night (minimum stay of two nights required). Included in the cost is admission in to the show where you will be able to see a wide range of caravans and motorhomes (new and pre-loved) along with a range of accessories - everything from awnings to solar panels, ………………. and everything else in between. There will also be 4 nights entertainment and a courtesy shuttle bus in to Stratford-upon-Avon all included.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Its looking a bit sick for this rally could we have a few more joining us at Stratford PLEASE.

Ive just been talking to one of the traders and by the sound of it there will be a lot more there this year
as Appletree now are running this show not Stone leisure.

Not only is it going to be a bigger show it is a lovely area for a weeks camping you have a nice walk
into Stratford along the river where there is an abundance of shops and pubs.

You also get a day at the races for those of you that like a bet with ring side seats

So come on folks join us for a smashing time at Stratford

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello anybody out there or am I talking to myself *MORE PEOPLES NEEDED PLEASE*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Getting desperate for more attendees for Stratford Show please folks, have been told it is going to be a lot bigger this year and you also get a free day at the Races, lovely area you can walk into Stratford on Avon from the race course along the river or Appletree supply a free bus into town at the weekend.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi
if anyone hasnt booked for the show yet and wants to go you can still use the discount code MC17 if you book on line. It gives £1.00 per night discount.
regards jennie


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

if all goes well we look like we will make it to the show, still not sure,but looking promising, dont suppose we will be able to park with you, as its so late. 


mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mags

Just ring up and book tell them you want to camp with us. Phone *01805 603943 ask them to leave your tickets on the gate for you.

If not just pay on the gate and im sure they will head you in our direction or call me and i'll tel you where we are
Jac
*


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi jac,

paid last night, will phone them on monday, thanks jennie code worked no problem.

mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Mags look forward to seeing you both x

Can you add yourself to the rally list or do you want me to add you ?



Jac


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi jacs ,

still cant get in the old site, so could you do it for me , and david and karen said they will be coming as well,

thanks mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Whats Davids user name Mags I will add him to the list, its ok ive found it david-david

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could those on the rally list please let me know what day they are arriving

Thanks

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All from sunny Stratford for those of you that have booked here are directions to find us

Come over the race course carry straight on through one field as you come through into next field turn left and we are there on your right red smart car parked at back of our van.

We have water near 3 porta loos and toilet emptying all close.

I have your wrist bands etc

For anyone who has not booked and wants to join us just pay on arrival and I'm sure we can squeeze you in.

Look forward to seeing you all soon

My mobile number in case you need it is 0797 026 5683

Jac & John


----------

